# Pcola International



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Good luck to any and all that are fishing this weekend! While conditions are less than ideal they don't look as bad as they could be.

Be safe, have fun holler at us if you see us out there!

Robert


----------



## Dive1 (May 16, 2015)

Thanks MSViking, not sure if we will see you on the water, but you can see us on the leaderboard. Look for the #1 spot and that's where I will be.....


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Spoken like a true fisherman! Optimism a critical element in a successful trip!


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

I wish all luck in the tourney : I will be out fun fishing till sat morning leaving tonight .

Looks sporty starting early sat:thumbdown:


----------

